# Google Sketchup



## kcremodeling

Over the last year I have been using Google Sketchup. It took a little bit of time to get familiar with the program but I am really starting to like it. I am still a beginner at using this program; here is a plan for a bookshelf I just built. I feel like it saved me a lot of time and it's nice to know your on the same page with the homeowner.


----------



## jimmyb21

My brother in law turned me on to that program, I checked it out once but didn't spend a lot of time with it. It seemed kind of difficult to use, how long did it take you to get the hang of it? I need to start using something though, it's good to show a visual. Also, do you pay for it or just use the free version?
Jimmy


----------



## J F

Yeah sketch-up rocks....I just wish I would make myself spend the time to learn it. :laughing:

Can't beat the price either. :no:


----------



## kcremodeling

I use the free version. I would say that I spent about 8 hours playing around and watching some of the tutorials. I would highly recommend investing some time to learn the program.


----------



## jimmyb21

It seems like a good program & I just saw the free training video section:thumbsup: I was looking at 20-20 design but it's just so expensive, something cheaper would at least be a good start, I really don't know what the difference is between them so if someone could elighten me, please do


----------



## jimmyb21

good looking bookcase by the way, any pics of the finished product?


----------



## kcremodeling

I didn't get it finished until about 8:00 pm on Friday so I didn't get a chance to take any pics. I'll get some up on Monday.


----------



## J F

Yeah, pics would be nice kc. Good work on your drawing, wait until you've got a year under your belt.

I've been lazy with su because I've used chief for the last 8 years and can get what I need from it, but I would love to learn sketch-up as well....I'm just too lazy.:laughing:


----------



## kcremodeling

This is in the same basement. The drawing really came in handy with this wet bar. They wanted to stick a small wet bar in the corner. We had a tricky window to work in. They liked what I came up with and was able to sell the upgrade with ease.


----------



## kcremodeling

J.F. I just checked out your website. Awesome stuff. I really like the concept of your website. That's the direction i'm trying to head. Your drawings look really good, I'm going to check out chief. 

Some of those basement drawings are very detailed. How do you go about charging for design work? If somebody just wants some trim done; how do you cover your design time?

After the Edit...

Ok. I spent some more time on your site. Heck, I think I learned a thing or two. I checked out your FAQ on your preferred basement site which had the answers to my questions.


----------



## J F

I'm just getting back into "just" carpentry work, so it's still a work in progress. As far as trim work, like some crown, base, etc., I can give 'em a verbal quote right then and there, no design needed (unless they_ really_ want one...then I'm happy to oblige for the $$).

I got the ipad recently just for doing quick proposals on the spot for "free" (no design work), just plug some #'s into the spreadsheet and get some rough #'s within a minute or two...then the clients can decide if they want to go to the design phase if needed.

This is of course after I've shown them multiple drawings and project pics first (and just did the first presentation with the ipad...it definitely rocks :thumbup.

If someone is really just wanting a room or two of crown, I can give 'em a price range right over the phone after speaking with them for a few minutes.


----------



## J F

The basement designs were anywhere from $800-$2500, with most in the $1,200-$1,600 range, depending on sq. footage and detail needed (cabinetry, etc.).


----------



## kcremodeling

I am trying to gear my business more toward trim as well. Some of the big trim guys here in KC will not work for the public. Do you do work for other GC's or mainly for the public?


----------



## kcremodeling

J F said:


> The basement designs were anywhere from $800-$2500, with most in the $1,200-$1,600 range, depending on sq. footage and detail needed (cabinetry, etc.).




Good to know. This is all very valuable information. I appreciate you sharing your wisdom.


----------



## J F

I don't know if I'd call it wisdom. :laughing: As far as working for GC's, I have in the past, not yet with the new biz. But I'd have no problem doing it as long as the pay and management is good....may never happen. :w00t:


----------



## TNTRenovate

I haven't used it as a presentation piece as of yet. I am still too green. I need a full day just to sit and play with it. I have mainly used it to plan out a project. It has helped tremendously getting the quotes more accurate.


----------



## Willie T

If you aren't subscribed to Joe Zeh's tutorials, do yourself a favor and get on his list.

Here's his blog address: http://www.srww.com/blog/


----------



## HandyHails

There are a ton of great tutorials on youtube. Once you get used to it, your proposals will never be the same. I started w/ a kitchen a few weeks ago. I'm currently building a deck project board by board just to help figure out the best ways of using this program. Its also a great tool to figure out area of odd shapes and sizes to help you be more accurate. Once you have the project modeled in, you can go back as often as needed to break the project down into finer and finer detail. Takes a lot of time up front to get good, but after that hazing, it will save a ton on the back end.


----------



## lshomesolutions

*sketchup is awesome*

I really enjoy using sketchup. It is free and easy. What I really like about it is that you can get the area of painted surfaces, tile, etc. This helps tremendously when estimating for materials. 

I pretty much can draw up the space that we are going to remodel fairly quickly, take videos/photos, and then head home for the bid. It saves trips back out for details that might be missed. 

Here are some photos of before photo, sketchup design, and then final photo.


----------



## kcremodeling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1hmxPhKSXs


----------



## HandyHails

I'll tell you what's funny about sketchup....... After you've been working w/ it for a few hours, when you go back to look at a webpage and see a picture or something and you try to rotate it around for a better look. I love when that happens.:laughing:


----------



## fulcrum1

*Sketch Up*

We produce large custom curved panels for decorative architectural, museum displays and the like. A typical inquiry starts "Well, I want it curved, tight, but y'know not too tight....". And of course they rarely have a drawing, just some picture inside their head. I find it's way easier to take a few details and dimensions, do a quick SU sketch and send it off to them to scribble on. A couple of iterations like that and I can be sure that we're on exactly the same page. The grief it saves is more than worth the time it takes to do the sketch.


----------



## pinwheel

I'm by no means an expert with it, but I find it very handy to get on the same page with the client. Took about a week, a couple hours at a time to get the hang of the basics. There's some very good tutorial videos out there if ya take the time to watch them.


----------



## lshomesolutions

Well to me it is a huge selling point. Sure is a cheesy program but the homeowners like it. Especially when you work it in front of there face. When bidding against other contractors, sketch ups make you more professional. 

Now don't get me wrong other programs like chief arch have much more detail. For what we do restrooms, kitchens, and additions it is perfect.


----------



## J F

Check out some of these sketchup albums, from one of the guys on the JLC forums:

http://picasaweb.google.com/archmolding.net

Jesse uses the _hell_ outta su, and does killer work.


----------



## JRSeifert

I just started using Chief Architect, (and sold a job based on my first kitchen done in 3d. That felt pretty awesome.) but have used Sketchup for lots of little mock-ups to give people a visual of what they're getting. I love it. It's quick and easy, but also has the potential to be really powerful - ie Jesse's albums like JF just posted.

It's amazing how a lot of times it doesn't need to be all that detailed - just a nice model that's scaled and presents the right shape. Customers love it.

Here are a few that I've done. A couple have earned me jobs. :thumbup:
I built the planter and the fireplace. The garage is actually for my own place someday. Gotta dream.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Sketchup...love it. :thumbup:

Andy.


----------



## MattRoefer

it looks like a great product, I wish I could tinker with it....let me know what comes of this. Hope it'll help you out


----------



## HandyHails

Anyone rendering their projects once they are all mocked up. I haven't but my brother has crazy sketchup skills and rendered out what he called a quick and easy rendering of the bathroom design I punched out. Between the hour or so it took me to work this w/ sketchup and the 15 minutes he said he spend to set this to render we have less than 2 hours in the design. I think he said he used a program called Twilight.


----------



## Willie T

Here's a couple of rendered SketchUp models. Nope, not my work. :sad::no::blink:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

*Some of my sketch up takes*

also, still learning....


----------



## HandyHails

There is a forum (as it seems w/ most topics) specifically for sketchup support and education. sketchucation.com


----------



## HandyHails

Hey. I just did my first animation using sketchup. Take a laptop or ipad along on your proposal and something like this will blow their socks off. I didn't spend much time in the modeling as I just wanted to get the knack of the animations.


----------



## J F

_Very_ cool Josh, nice work.


----------



## globaldeb

We cannot have a simpler and more effective 3D software like sketchup.


----------



## MuirView Design

Cool stuff! I'm not an interior guy by any means, but this simple bathroom is one I did for sh-ts and giggles a while back. I modeled everything in the scene myself except for the plants. I'd be happy to share the sink or anything else in the scene if anyone is interested. (plants are copyrighted) For business I primarily use Sketchup to design pools, patios, decks and masonry. For fun, I build a lot of crazy things with it, including the demo saw in my avatar. It's a great program and is very powerful if you know how to use it. I use it as my base modeling program and then typically import my models into Autodesk 3DS Max for scene setup and rendering with Vray. I have a pretty extensive knowledge of 3D in general, so if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Willie T

Nice job, Adam.


----------



## MuirView Design

Thanks Willie.

Here's a link to download the sink I made. Includes the little mirror and the bottles and stuff. Might be useful for a more classic design, or just use the knick knacks for other projects - (in .zip is a link to Mediafire, where I uploaded the sink) It's 2.2 MB and is untextured.

It was modeled after the image below, although I tweaked it quite a bit. Enjoy. (If anyone wants the lights, bathtub, towel or blinds, let me know)


----------



## HandyHails

Show off.:notworthy


----------



## Rio

MuirView Design, I have to say that is some exquisite work done with Sketchup. I might have to take you up on your offer for advice. After seeing what you've done, as well as some of the other posters, I'm motivated to work on getting more out of the program. I do use it and like it but have always had problems with curves and such.

Thanks for the wonderful jpg's and the offer of advice!


----------



## JCarsten

JF- how do you like Chief Architect and what version do you use? I recently looked into getting it (after using Google Sketch-up for a couple years) because I am looking for more options. Chief is fairly expensive to start.

Thanks


----------



## J F

Hi Jason, 

Love Chief laughing: well....most of the time, like any software). I'm using X3, the newest version at this time...or at least trying to use it. 
_
Great _stuff Adam, very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## PalmettoWandD

That shower looks great! Me and my father are in the middle of renovating his bathroom and you have just give me some idea as to what to do with it.


----------



## kcremodeling

:laughing: Yes, sometimes it's easier to just go off a picture of a completed project rather than designing your own from scratch.


----------



## Mud Master

Gotta (probably) simple question...

Can I send these renderings to my customers?

When I save a sketch, it saves AS a Google sketch up. When I go to open it, the file of course opens in SU. 

So, if I send it to my customer, will they be able to open it and see it? Or do I need to go about saving it a different way so they can see what I made?

Thanks.


----------



## HandyHails

Go To

File-Export-2d drawing

This will save as a PDF

For an actual render you need an addon like Twilight.


----------



## kcremodeling

Just downloaded sketchup 8. Pretty Sweet. Of all the video's I have watched. This may be the most helpful.


Youtube... The sketchup show Digital woodworking. 3 part series.


----------



## Rio

Mud Master said:


> Gotta (probably) simple question...
> 
> Can I send these renderings to my customers?
> 
> When I save a sketch, it saves AS a Google sketch up. When I go to open it, the file of course opens in SU.
> 
> So, if I send it to my customer, will they be able to open it and see it? Or do I need to go about saving it a different way so they can see what I made?
> 
> Thanks.


 _Set up the view you want to send, go to file, export, 2d graphic. It will take a snapshot and save that view as a .jpg file. If you want other shots set up the view again and repeat. Attach the jpgs to your email to your client................................._


----------



## syedtaalib

*my google sketchup*

check mine in attachement!


----------



## kcremodeling

Here is an update of the bookshelf...


----------



## JT Wood

*My first try at it.*

I will be building this when the frost is gone from the ground

(I know the rails are tall, the customer wants it that way,):no:

I'm sending this in for permits next week.


----------



## john elliott

I tried Sketchup a couple of years ago, didn't get on to well, then last Christmas I had another go, persisted a bit, and finally started to understand it. There comes a tipping point when you try to learn it, suddenly it starts to become fun, and learning more is so much easier then. Now I wouldn't be without it. 

Every new thing I build now, I build in Sketchup first. I make my mistakes and corrections there, then, when I start the actual job, I know exactly what I am going to do. And I can take measurements off the SU model if I find I need them.


----------



## UpNorth

*Use Dropbox to share your images done with SU*

Dropbox is a great way to share files with others. Do the free download and learn about it.

Like this sequence I did to show a client how we'll build the island in his vacation camp. Each image is a _scene. _Learning to use scenes is an important part of Sketchup, and the tool is used very effectively in doing "drawings."

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq1.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq2.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq3.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq4.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq5.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq6.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq7.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq8.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq9.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq10.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq11.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq12.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq13.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq14.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17835038/CampIslandSeq/Seq15.png


----------



## MuirView Design

*Speed modeling*

Here's a recording I did of a modeling session. Around 5 hours of house building condensed down to 14 and a half minutes with a little music added. Warning, might cause anxiety! :blink:


----------



## kcremodeling

This is the end result of the project.


----------



## kcremodeling

Finished Entertainment Center


----------



## Willie T

I hope this address works. Neat pictures in SketchUp.

http://forums.sketchucation.com/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=33509


----------



## RCCIdaho

Willie T said:


> If you aren't subscribed to Joe Zeh's tutorials, do yourself a favor and get on his list.
> 
> Here's his blog address: http://www.srww.com/blog/


Awesome link you posted here :thumbsup: 

I learned more from his first 7 videos then I did reading 'Google Sketchup For Dummies' and watching numerous YT videos...


----------



## kcremodeling

Here is another drawing for an Overland Park Basement Remodeling project. They actually already paid a contractor to finish their basement almosst 10 years ago. The basements layout and design is of low quality and we are now proposing a complete tear out and replace. It never pays to go with the lowest bidder. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcremodeling

This is a project we are currently working on in which we installed an Egress Window. Around the window we are planning to do some built-ins to enhance the space.

*Attachment is on the next post*


----------



## kcremodeling

Sorry did not attach.


----------



## [email protected]

What add on should I use to make a drawing of simple buildings like a barn. I just want to start playing with sketch up. Ive used it for some corbel and knee brace design but laying out a building is a PITA.


----------



## NHNailbangah

Try House builder plug-in http://modelisation.nancy.archi.fr/rld/plugin_details.php?id=188


----------



## Willie T

[email protected] said:


> What add on should I use to make a drawing of simple buildings like a barn. I just want to start playing with sketch up. Ive used it for some corbel and knee brace design but laying out a building is a PITA.


If you are just getting started with S/U, why are you handicapping your learning process by trying to use shortcut Plug-ins?


----------



## [email protected]

I am just impatient. If some one has a plug in that speeds up the process is that wrong to use?


----------



## UpNorth

What kind of drawings, Chris?

SU is a wonderful 3D modeler, but it lacks all the chops for doing the kinds of drawings needed to build a house or barn or garage.

Yes, it has annotation tools for snapping dimensions and writing notes and callouts, but it cannot do the kinds of drawings you are used to working with.


----------



## Willie T

Calculators speed up math processes. But we teach children to figure out math problems through manual calculations. Without this basis, they short circuit the fundamental understanding of what makes math work.

It honestly does work very similarly in learning S/U.


----------



## [email protected]

Id like to just draw a simple 44x48 monitor barn. You can draw a plan that is able to be submitted for permits, floor plan in SU correct?


----------



## kcremodeling

I started building this yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## UpNorth

[email protected] said:


> Id like to just draw a simple 44x48 monitor barn. You can draw a plan that is able to be submitted for permits, floor plan in SU correct?


Not really. You would have to be a very skilled user to do anything in free Sketchup that would be acceptable to most building departments.

I once did it for a three bedroom two bath house, but the jurisdiction was a very unsophisticated affair, used to giving permits to property owners doing their own hand-drawn stuff on used grocery bags. And I used something else, a 2D CAD package, for the dimensioned floor plans.

Sketchup has a print function, but what you are printing is images of what you see on screen. There is no real way to get things to scale to, for example, 1/4" = 1'-0".

Sketchup Pro, the not-free version, has a layout function, which permits you to send views to a layout format, which is sort of how design packages that produce the kind of drawings you are used to seeing work.

To see what layout can produce, go to this page and see the guy's samples. http://tinyurl.com/43vj5ah You'll have to register with the site, which is free, and very worthwhile. It is the Google Sketchup Community Forum.

Google's Sketchup site has some other examples of what layout can do, and there are lots of great how-to videos on YouTube that can show and teach.

But no, it is not automatic. You gotta learn it. You gotta do the work, pay your dues.

IMHO, it is an _extremely_ good tool for a building contractor, particularly for working out funky framing details, and exterior trim details. Heck, any kind of details.

Just plan on a couple months or so of intense learning and practicing, and you'll be there.


----------



## Willie T

Here's one tutor's instructions on printing to scale in S/U.

http://www.srww.com/blog/?p=117


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I sat down a couple days ago and messed around with sketchup for a bit as a customer wanted a idea of how some stuff was going to look. im impressed with how simple it is to use. within 5 hours i picked up the basics and knocked this up. customer was well happy with being able to see finished product the same day i left there house with there ideas.


----------



## Willie T

5 hours?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Willie T said:


> 5 hours?


That's only the exterior I done. Interior is emty at the moment. One of the tools that really impressed me was the follow me tool. The groups and components also saves you a lot of time. I'm not using layers at the moment though.


----------



## Willie T

Impressive. It took me longer than that to just FIND the Follow Me tool.


----------



## mics_54

the knuckle heads at the city need to start accepting and approving electronic format documents....print to scale...ugh


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

What the problem with sketch up renders as plans. I seen some crazy things used as plans at our permit office. One guy had a piece of hardie plank about 6th long with a drawing on it. It was a mess and he had no dimensions. He just guesstamated everything. It was for a deck and she said that it all looks ok. The guy behind him had a sheet about 5'x5' that had the most detailed plans you ever seen for an addition and she was picking it to pieces?


----------



## Beanfacekilla

I have a question about sketchup (free version). I have figured out how to switch to a 2-d view, and how to print scale pictures. Question is, If I can get scale drawings in 2d view, from all different angles, can they be used to submit for permits? 

Could you guys make some suggestions as to the process of submitting plans for review to the Govt.??

Here is a sample, but I didn't fill in all relevant details. But if I did, would it be sufficient for permits?

Thanks in advance...

P.S. This photo was taken in google sketchup from a 3-d model with walls about 8' high. Switch 2 things, and set up the scale in print menu, and bam - scale drawings (printer 8 1/2"x 11").


----------



## UpNorth

Beanfacekilla said:


> I have a question about sketchup (free version). I have figured out how to switch to a 2-d view, and how to print scale pictures. Question is, If I can get scale drawings in 2d view, from all different angles, can they be used to submit for permits?
> 
> Could you guys make some suggestions as to the process of submitting plans for review to the Govt.??
> 
> Here is a sample, but I didn't fill in all relevant details. But if I did, would it be sufficient for permits?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> P.S. This photo was taken in google sketchup from a 3-d model with walls about 8' high. Switch 2 things, and set up the scale in print menu, and bam - scale drawings (printer 8 1/2"x 11").


Only the gummint can tell you for sure.

Consider using the section tool to do a horizontal cut at four feet off floor. This will make your windows and doors look as they do in a conventional floor plan. Create a scene with the section visible, and only for that scene.


----------



## jimmys

*for customers*

For your customers you can advise them to download the free SU Viewer. It's just for looking, so it's a smaller file and won't get them in trouble, and they don't have to learn much. I haven't used this for a couple years but used to alot.
Jim


----------



## aaron_a

Finally took the time to sit down and learn sketch up. Just sent out these to a prospective client for approval before I spend time on a bid. It would be nice to get the pro version at some point. It seems like you can really do alot with it.


----------



## oldfrt

Even without the Pro version,I've found it very useful.
We bought a complete uninstalled set of cabinets from a divorcee at 1/4 their value.
With the free version I was able to do a preliminary layout to see if they would work in a kitchen I'm about to start.Being able to download from the 3D warehouse made it easy to find an arrangement that worked for the client before the purchase.
Saving a client $7500 off the bat made for an instant sale.

Still working on final layout for clearance issues,and we need a couple more uppers to complete the layout,but here's what I was able to show the client before the cabs were purchased:


----------



## aaron_a

You really can do quite a bit with the free version. I'm leaning towards the pro version at some point mostly for a the ability to shop drawings and generate cut lists.


----------



## MLandry

aaron_a said:


> Finally took the time to sit down and learn sketch up. Just sent out these to a prospective client for approval before I spend time on a bid. It would be nice to get the pro version at some point. It seems like you can really do alot with it.


Jut curious as to how long it took you to draw this up?

Mike


----------



## aaron_a

MLandry said:


> Jut curious as to how long it took you to draw this up?
> 
> Mike


I've probably got 6-8 hours in that. But I was learning as I went.


----------



## blackdoghamma

Sketchup is awesome. Very easy to learn and it just get's better and better.
One word for beginners: GROUP!

Group everything. Draw EVERYTHING in "Layer 0" then as soon as there's a single rectangle, GROUP IT! Then, when your group is complete (ex: a complete 3D wall, or a complete 3D slab), Group it. Then put that group onto a layer that makes sense.
Ex:
A-WALL for walls
A-DOOR for doors
A-TRIM for trim and accessories
A-ENTOURAGE for extra stuff like people, cars...
A-FLOR-1 for first floor system

A-CAD-1 for first floor CAD plans
etc.

Then you can manage visibility of layers very easily and because EVERYTHING is grouped, nothing "sticks" to each other, allowing you to manipulate things without monkeying around with something that it's touching.

Also, get to know Layout program to produce scale drawings. Very useful- and a lot better than it used to be.


----------

